

Free or very cheap CRM - StrayBoots

Hi,<p>Does anyone have any recommendations for CRM software that is either free or just a couple hundred bucks. We have very basic needs. For the most part, we're just looking for contact management more than process flow, so that we can get off of excel and shared google docs. Any help would be much appreciated.<p>Thanks!
Avi
======
ordinaryman
Check out iFreeTools CRM : <http://crm.ifreetools.com>

Or you can build a custom CRM app, using iFreeTools Creator :
<http://creator.ifreetools.com> .

With iFreeTools Creator, you can either import the entities and attributes
which you require from the CRM data-model : <http://code.google.com/p/crm-
apps-datamodel/> or define your own data-model too.

// I write code for this app.

------
tony584
SugarCRM has a community version that is free to download and install.

